# I need learning suggestions



## nakins (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello,
As foolish as this may sound, I wish to create a piece of music with a pc that is relaxing and not too engaging. I don't want the listener to work or get bored with it. I would lke it to be long with movements or changes, enough so that there is relatedness in the different parts. The work I create will probably be made up of a few instruments, like winds, plucked strings, and percussion. I want to approach it by thinking "If Bach had been born an African or native American, and studied in Japan or Asia, what wold he have created".

Can any of you suggest any works that i might be able to study, or any websites that might explain such a work. I don't call myself a musician. I did sing in choir, played guitar, and listen to classical music from time to time, like Otto's baroque. I'm not trying to be an overnight master. I just want to understand the basics of a good work. 

Thank you


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

If you have never composed anything before, your project is much too ambitious and you will never get beyond the initial ideas, if you ever get to them at all.

I believe the first thing a "new" composer should do is take a short poem, set it to a simple melody and try to find piano chords that suit the melody. That would be a good start, you can give it to a girl when you're done, and best of all, it's a project that you will actually finish within your life-time.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> That would be a good start, you can give it to a girl when you're done,


or a boy..


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Nakins,

Firstly, welcome to Talk Classical - we hope you have an enjoyable experience in this music forum.

As to your desire to compose, there are a few elements that are required. One is a good understanding of music theory and another is Counterpoint. Understanding the relationship between notes and what constitutes good sounding chord progressions to a given melody are necessary to create a pleasing piece of music.

Perhaps this site on  Music Theory  will help you in your quest.

I like Kurkikohtaus' suggestion for starting out with a poem. I start my new compositions based on scripture or from a picture image. Best of success in your endeavor - keep us posted on how this progresses.

http://www.musictheory.net/index.html


----------

